# Is that safe???



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I would have locked the castors, but other than that he looks fine.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Jeez, even I own 3 bucks of scaffold. And i would have removed the casters on the bleachers.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Jeez, even I own 3 bucks of scaffold. And i would have removed the casters on the bleachers.


Another layer of scaffolding was to high. Because we were also replacing some of the lenses We wanted the casters so we didn't have to rebuild it for all seven lights over the bleachers The edge of bleachers were raised 2" so it was goin to just roll off and we had guys on the ground to watch it

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

JmanAllen said:


> Another layer of scaffolding was to high. Because we were also replacing some of the lenses We wanted the casters so we didn't have to rebuild it for all seven lights over the bleachers The edge of bleachers were raised 2" so it was goin to just roll off and we had guys on the ground to watch it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


 

Who are you kidding? those are 6' bucks and he's on a 6' ladder:blink:
And if you had extra manpower, you pick it up and move it without the wheels.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

farlsincharge said:


> I would have locked the castors, but other than that he looks fine.


I did most of the time just forgot when someone called me about something else I know. No excuses when it comes to safety

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Dont high school bleachers push in..?


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Who are you kidding? those are 6' bucks and he's on a 6' ladder:blink:


Ya on the 4 he had to plug the battery packs in out of the 40 the other was he was only standing on the first rung

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Dont high school bleachers push in..?


 

yes...


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

captkirk said:


> Dont high school bleachers push in..?


Oh ya didn't think of that... Of course these don't push in there old wooden ones

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> And if you had extra manpower, you pick it up and move it without the wheels.


Not that much extra man power

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

captkirk said:


> Dont high school bleachers push in..?


Come on look at them you can tell these aren't the fold up type The rail is clearly. 2x4s

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

I've done some crazy stuff to get the job done. The pictures above look pretty mild in comparison.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

JmanAllen said:


> What do y'all think is this safe. Or would OSHA freak lol. Hey at least the flag is there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


If no off balance situation occurs he should be safe. Without a telescoping man lift this seems to be the only way. However, it is kind of hard to tell a customer that the job will be this price if I do it "safely". What do ya do?


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> If no off balance situation occurs he should be safe. Without a telescoping man lift this seems to be the only way. However, it is kind of hard to tell a customer that the job will be this price if I do it "safely". What do ya do?


Ya it wasn't bad at all but thought I'd share. And we weren't aloud to take any lifts in there because they had just put down a new floor

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> If no off balance situation occurs he should be safe. Without a telescoping man lift this seems to be the only way. However, it is kind of hard to tell a customer that the job will be this price if I do it "safely". What do ya do?


 

Yeah, it's hard to tell a SCHOOL, it's gonna be 200 dollars more for a lift.... and look at the time they wasted. This was not cheaper.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

JmanAllen said:


> Ya it wasn't bad at all but thought I'd share. And we weren't aloud to take any lifts in there because they had just put down a new floor
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


 
That's what plywood is for...


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That's what plywood is for...


So let's see we rent a lift for $250 then go buy a bunch of plywood Not seeing how it cost more how we did it

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

The ceiling is in good shape considering it's in a gym.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

JmanAllen said:


> So let's see we rent a lift for $250 then go buy a bunch of plywood Not seeing how it cost more how we did it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


 

Because you wasted time. A lift is twice as fast, and safe. In the time you rgiged that scaffold, you could have serviced two or three of those lights above the bleachers. You wasted time, and made the job more dangerous than it had to be.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

kaboler said:


> The ceiling is in good shape considering it's in a gym.


That's brand new ceiling tile. They replaced the tiles and the lights but not the grid and none of it is square. Some times we had to beat the lights in to place other times there was extra room

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Because you wasted time. A lift is twice as fast, and safe. In the time you rgiged that scaffold, you could have serviced two or three of those lights above the bleachers. You wasted time, and made the job more dangerous than it had to be.


Either way not my call that's what the boss wanted to do and it's his money

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Yeah, it's hard to tell a SCHOOL, it's gonna be 200 dollars more for a lift.... and look at the time they wasted. This was not cheaper.


I am not saying you are wrong. I have no clue as to how much a lift rents for. I have, however done the same thing in studios. I am not always right, just ask............anyone.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I am not saying you are wrong. I have no clue as to how much a lift rents for. I have, however done the same thing in studios. I am not always right, just ask............anyone.


 

I'm hardly ever right, I just like disputes on here:laughing: I've done much worse than what the OP pictured. But nowadays, you question 1) is it worth it? 2) is there a quicker way?


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'm hardly ever right, I just like disputes on here:laughing:
> 
> 
> > Ya same here I really don't get worked up over stuff that's said over the Internet Need to start using some of 480s tips to win an argument on here lmao
> ...


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'm hardly ever right, I just like disputes on here:laughing: I've done much worse than what the OP pictured. But nowadays, you question 1) is it worth it? 2) is there a quicker way?


You seem to be in a good mood tonight. Is this a good time to bring up Power Savers?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

After this climb in Russia, it doesnt look that bad:


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

JmanAllen said:


> So let's see we rent a lift for $250 then go buy a bunch of plywood Not seeing how it cost more how we did it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


 What would it cost if a worker fell?


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

ptcrtn said:


> What would it cost if a worker fell?


No a thing. That's why I wad standing right there... To yell your fired before he hit and then tell him he was trespassing after he landed

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

JmanAllen said:


> Either way not my call that's what the boss wanted to do and it's his money
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


 Then I would tell him I do not think it was safe and would not do it.:no:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

JmanAllen said:


> What do y'all think is this safe.


No not really, there are better, safer ways to do that. 



JmanAllen said:


> Or would OSHA freak


Yes they would.


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

You couldn't have paid me enough to do the job like that. I would have insisted on some sort of lift. It's easy enough to kick out scuff marks on gym floors (I did it all the time with a pair of sneakers). Safety first, safety last, safety always right?


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

jrannis said:


> After this climb in Russia, it doesnt look that bad:


 I nearly got sick half-way through the video. That's just dangerous. Wow. :no:


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

janagyjr said:


> You couldn't have paid me enough to do the job like that. I would have insisted on some sort of lift. It's easy enough to kick out scuff marks on gym floors (I did it all the time with a pair of sneakers). Safety first, safety last, safety always right?


That's really not that bad. You can't be scared of heights and last in this trade. And it's not scuff marks you worry about on a new gym floor

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

If your rental place doesn't keep the equipment in good condition (tires/wheels and all)...

It's not so much a fear of heights (I can handle a 20' step ladder and have been 30' in the air in a cherry picker with two other guys and about 30lbs of glass window + tools), it's a fear of dying from doing something idiotic (sorry, no offense to anyone, but that looks like a really dumb thing to do).

To me doing a job right isn't just about the installation and being Code compliant, it's being safe while doing it. Perhaps you felt safe, but I wouldn't in that situation.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

janagyjr said:


> If your rental place doesn't keep the equipment in good condition (tires/wheels and all)...
> 
> It's not so much a fear of heights (I can handle a 20' step ladder and have been 30' in the air in a cherry picker with two other guys and about 30lbs of glass window + tools), it's a fear of dying from doing something idiotic (sorry, no offense to anyone, but that looks like a really dumb thing to do).
> 
> To me doing a job right isn't just about the installation and being Code compliant, it's being safe while doing it. Perhaps you felt safe, but I wouldn't in that situation.


With the wheels locked that didn't sway or roll. Every type of lift I've ever been in will sway So it's really no different then being on a second story floor working off a ladder

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

Man dudes...The fellas that say they would never do this wouldn't have lasted 5 minutes with some of the outfits I have worked for. Done the same and way worse...

Things are a changin' tho. The safety guys are always right around the corner it seems...more and more...


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

Drop ceiling in a gym is weird.


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

JmanAllen said:


> That's really not that bad. You can't be scared of heights and last in this trade. And it's not scuff marks you worry about on a new gym floor
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


 It is not about heights. Get it through your head IT'S NOT SAFE!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

JmanAllen said:


> That's really not that bad. You can't be scared of heights and last in this trade....


 I agree it's not really that bad, but that's a long way from "good."

It has nothing to do with a fear of heights. It has to do with the fact that if the guy falls off the 6' ladder, instead dropping 4' to the ground he's gonna drop 16' to the ground. 

And there is no way that a ladder on top of two bucks of wheeled scaffold is as sturdy as sitting on the ground. 

It works, and it got the job done, and we've all done worse, but that doesn't make it safe. I think it's silly to try and defend it.

-John


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

I welcome ALL the safety stuff. It's taking some getting used to. We have to tie off with a harness now in many situations. The safety guys are REALLY cracking down around here and I got NO problems with that. Now about those porta pots...

My 1st yr I remember walking/scuffling/hanging on for dear life across 1 scaffolding plank laid across the very top rung with no side bar and no head room...nightmare...


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

OT, I know: But does anyone else read the title of this thread and immediately think of that dentist scene from "Marathon Man" with Dustin Hoffman?









:blink:
-John


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

Just you, never saw that movie.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

it's actually the_ perfect_ metaphor.....

~CS~


----------

